# Weekend report



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Short and sweet since I'm a day late Saturday no fish Sunday 2 blues and lost the biggest Striper of my life I was reaching for it and it waved goodbye to me  but it could have been worst at least I saw the fish


----------

